# Neue Berlin-Session am 3/4.6



## isah (10. Mai 2006)

Hier der neue thread..

also, session am 3/4 Juni?

Welcher tag ist mir egal, bin die ganze woche da.. 

scr4t würde kommen, msc-trialer, meine schwester (wenn kamera läuft filmt sie), Deni2004, berliner team t, tinitram, hoffentlich felix mücke, ...

Ich hoffe natürlich noch mehr berliner sind dabei, über konrad würde ich mich natürlich auch freuen 

also wer zeit hat soll kommen, 
martin


----------



## koxxole (10. Mai 2006)

hi 
ich würde ja auch vorbei kommen nur wo da in berlin weil is ja schon nä große stadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (10. Mai 2006)

ich bin dann auch dabei.


----------



## Scr4t (10. Mai 2006)

ich denke mal die Köpenicker(Basti, Thomas, Phillip) kannst du auch mit einplanen, die melden sich aber sichlich noch.


----------



## Levelboss (10. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> hoffentlich felix mücke, ...


na klar


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (10. Mai 2006)

JAAA die nächste session!! bin auf jeden fall wieder dabei!


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (10. Mai 2006)

schon wieder ne dicke session!?!

mmmm.... kay

ich habe zwar den freitag vor der session geburtstag, also wenn ich da nicht zu sehr über die stränge schlage, 
dann könnt ihr auch mit mir rechnen.
(aber versprechen kann ich hier nix. )


----------



## Deni2004 (11. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal die Köpenicker(Basti, Thomas, Phillip) kannst du auch mit einplanen, die melden sich aber sichlich noch.



also philipp kommt bestimmt mit und dann auch die anderen köpenicker denk ich mal philipp fragt die mal...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> also philipp kommt bestimmt mit und dann auch die anderen köpenicker denk ich mal philipp fragt die mal...




Ok, jetzt hab ichs   Du warst doch die Blonde, die bis zum Ende mit war. Die uns dann quasi noch mit dem Philipp bis zur U-Bahn bekleidet hat.  Ich bin mir da fast sicher


----------



## Deni2004 (11. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt hab ichs   Du warst doch die Blonde, die bis zum Ende mit war. Die uns dann quasi noch mit dem Philipp bis zur U-Bahn bekleidet hat.  Ich bin mir da fast sicher


jezz haste mich erwischt  joa bin ich...


----------



## Trial infected (11. Mai 2006)

also ich bin 100pro auch dabei!! vielleicht kommen ja auch die dresdner und diesmal mit robi! vielleicht könnt man diesmal ja kleistpark fahren!? das is dann echt schon die zweite session dieses frühjahr macht das bloß nich so oft sonst gehn uns echt noch die spots aus ! ich schätz mal aus köpenick werden dann diesmal alle mit dabei sein. is aba echt interssant das berliner team t kommt?!?!?!? aba auch wieder cool  könnt sich ja auch mal selber äußern! bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (11. Mai 2006)

Wenn ich am nächsten Tag mal keine Prüfung habe dann bin ich dieses mal wirklich auch dabei.


----------



## isah (11. Mai 2006)

Also, ich würd sagen Samstag der  3 Juni, die chemnitzer können nur an dem tag.

btw freut mich echt wie viele kommen!!


----------



## Xmut Zadar (11. Mai 2006)

mein neues innenlager freut sich schon  
muss diesmal noch nicht einmal urlaub nehmen.
also ich bin auch dabei. irgendeiner muss den alex doch an seine geldbörse erinnern


----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Mai 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> mein neues innenlager freut sich schon
> muss diesmal noch nicht einmal urlaub nehmen.
> also ich bin auch dabei. irgendeiner muss den alex doch an seine geldbörse erinnern




Super Andre  Freu ich mich ja  schon wieder auf die Zugfahrt. Jo erinnere den mal an seine Börse. Nochmal steh ich so ein Drama net durch  
Ich reserviere uns dann wieder Plätze vorm Schei$$haus


----------



## Xmut Zadar (11. Mai 2006)

Ich reserviere uns dann wieder Plätze vorm Schei$$haus  schrieb:


> Jawoll! Hab den Satz "Bitte links den Knopf drücken!" jetzt auch in 7 Sprachen drauf.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (11. Mai 2006)

oh oh ich kann leider nur sonntag.  werden an dem tag auch noch einige fahren? der montag danach ist ein feiertag (für die die arbeiten müssten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (11. Mai 2006)

Xmut Zadar schrieb:
			
		

> Jawoll! Hab den Satz "Bitte links den Knopf drücken!" jetzt auch in 7 Sprachen drauf.



Den sprichst du diesmal net aus. Ich halt dann mal die Kamera drauf. Schließlich wollen wir doch unsere neue Internetseite fertig bekommen www.zugschei$$er.de


----------



## isah (11. Mai 2006)

> oh oh ich kann leider nur sonntag. werden an dem tag auch noch einige fahren? der montag danach ist ein feiertag (für die die arbeiten müssten).



ich bin wie gesagt die ganze woche da.. also bis zum 6 juni.

Bin grade noch bisschen ausser gefecht, also bin nicht sicher wie ich überhaupt fahren kann.. aber wenn alles glatt läuft würde ich SA und SO fahren wenn am sonntag noch jemand lust hat.


----------



## kingpin18 (11. Mai 2006)

Mal so ne frage gibt es da ein gruppen bild diesmal?


----------



## Scr4t (12. Mai 2006)

wenn wir es gebacken bekommen, hoffentlich ja.

letztes mal war einfach zu viel chaos und der fotograph hat frustriert aufgegeben, was ich auch gut nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, jetzt hab ichs   Du warst doch die Blonde, die bis zum Ende mit war. Die uns dann quasi noch mit dem Philipp bis zur U-Bahn bekleidet hat.  Ich bin mir da fast sicher



Könnt mich ja hier in L.E aufsammeln.


----------



## Deni2004 (12. Mai 2006)

frage?!was hat das zitat mit deinem beitrag zu tun...


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (12. Mai 2006)

Mal sehen ob ich mit kommen kann... ich hab zur Zeit kaum Zeit zum Radfahren.MFG


----------



## Trialmaniax (12. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> frage?!was hat das zitat mit deinem beitrag zu tun...



Garnix, wollte nur den MSC TRialer aufmerksam machen. Ja o.k, beim nächsten mal mache ichs anders.


----------



## Xmut Zadar (12. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> letztes mal war einfach zu viel chaos und der fotograph hat frustriert aufgegeben



da hat mein innenlager wohl auch frustriert aufgegeben? kann ich ja nur hoffen, dass es diesmal etwas geordneter abläuft


----------



## Deni2004 (12. Mai 2006)

also ich mach nächstes mal auch fotos....vllt auchn gruppenfoto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeavyMetal (12. Mai 2006)

ok, bin auch mit dabei!


----------



## trail-kob (13. Mai 2006)

@ denise ... gruppenfoto is sone sache nichmal bei der tuse an der mauer beim denkmal wollten die jungs gemeinsam auf ne mauer und stillehalten.

da muss schon was passieren.

@ session ich und claudius sind dabei.

locations wäre mal für volkspark und kleistpark. ^^

danach köpenick


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

wie schauts den mal mit der guten alten wasserstadt aus??
find ich eigentlich auch sehr geil.man könnte ja vll. auch mit der tram hin und her fahren.da zwischen den zu befahrenden objekten ja wirklich ne menge weg liegt!! (da würde es mir ja als 26" fahrer aufn sack gehen wenn ich meine schaltung abgebaut hätte...     ) nur am rande.
und event. is ein bahn ticket ja eh net so schlecht... hab keine lust wieder mit nem zerfetzten,gerissenem oder abgebrochenem trialpart durch berlin zu sprinten


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Mai 2006)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts den mal mit der guten alten wasserstadt aus??
> find ich eigentlich auch sehr geil.man könnte ja vll. auch mit der tram hin und her fahren.da zwischen den zu befahrenden objekten ja wirklich ne menge weg liegt!! (da würde es mir ja als 26" fahrer aufn sack gehen wenn ich meine schaltung abgebaut hätte...     ) nur am rande.
> und event. is ein bahn ticket ja eh net so schlecht... hab keine lust wieder mit nem zerfetzten,gerissenem oder abgebrochenem trialpart durch berlin zu sprinten




Hey Alex. Gesprintet sind doch die anderen wie ich gehört habe  

MfG  Nils


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

hey hey hey.... also ich sag mal so der andre hat erst felix und dann auch mich animiert mit rad unter dem arm durch die city zu flitzen.quasi gerechte weg teilung


----------



## bertieeee (13. Mai 2006)

ach du ******** was will der denn hier


----------



## MSC-Trialer (13. Mai 2006)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey hey.... also ich sag mal so der andre hat erst felix und dann auch mich animiert mit rad unter dem arm durch die city zu flitzen.quasi gerechte weg teilung




Damit hättest du doch weiter trialen können


----------



## bertieeee (13. Mai 2006)

jaja so kennen wir unseren alex


----------



## Scr4t (13. Mai 2006)

Wasserstadt wäre ich nciht abgeneigt, aber wenn man hier jeden 2. Tag fährt(habs vor der Haustür...) dann ist das auf dauer langweilig  

Und von mir aus zu anderen guten spots ist es immer etwas weg, also lieber gleich zentral bleiben. und die köpenicker und jack sind sowieso zu faul so weit zu fahren, die bleiben lieber bei sich *fg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Damit hättest du doch weiter trialen können





das ist quasi mein  "YOURSELF REPLICA" ......  
06` python mit spezial radstand + koxx vorbau lenker einheit mit hightech klebeband ummantelung.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Wasserstadt wäre ich nciht abgeneigt, aber wenn man hier jeden 2. Tag fährt(habs vor der Haustür...) dann ist das auf dauer langweilig
> 
> Und von mir aus zu anderen guten spots ist es immer etwas weg, also lieber gleich zentral bleiben. und die köpenicker und jack sind sowieso zu faul so weit zu fahren, die bleiben lieber bei sich *fg*





naja am vielen pedalieren wird man in bärlin wohl nicht herum kommen.
aber ich bin stark für wasserstadt.auch wenn du es schon kennst.aber was soll ich sagen wenn z.b. DD session ist.... und dresden ist viel mehr kleiner als wie BIG B.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (13. Mai 2006)

ein manko hat das aber mit den spots, die außerhalb der city liegen: 

wenn wir wieder so ein großer mop sind, wie bei der letzten session, dann wird das schwierig alle auf einmal dahin zu befördern. 
samstags sind tagsüber die öffentl. verkehrsmittel immer sehr voll. mit der tram können max. 3 leute mit ihren rädern mitfahren und in der s-bahn sieht es da auch nicht besser aus, da passen zwar unter umständen bis zu 10 leute + räder rein (aber auch nur dann, wenn andere leute keine fahrräder mit in die s-bahn nehmen, des ist aber auch recht unwahrscheinlich).

naja, wir werden uns schon irgendwie einigen und unseren spass haben.


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (13. Mai 2006)

ja das haben wir letztens auch schon mitbekomm das die dinger bei euch w-ends ziemlich voll sind.
aber das problem sollten wir in griff bekomm.vll werden es ja garnicht soviele diesmal?


----------



## Deni2004 (13. Mai 2006)

ich werd mir allergrößte mühe geben euch jungs mal für ein paar fotos stillstehen zu lassen  ich weiß  es fällt euch allen schwerb aber wenn ihr fotos wollt müsst  ihr auch stillstehen


----------



## Eisbein (13. Mai 2006)

> ich werd mir allergrößte mühe geben euch jungs mal für ein paar fotos stillstehen zu lassen  ich weiß es fällt euch allen schwerb aber wenn ihr fotos wollt müsst ihr auch stillstehen


du kannst ja auch einfach nen video machen. Ist für uns alle einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deni2004 (14. Mai 2006)

naja filmen tut ja schon martins schwester also ma schaun...is ja nochn bischen hin


----------



## franktrial (15. Mai 2006)

Als ich bin auch dabei,wenn die Dresdner Jungs auch kommen.Könnte man sich dann vielleicht am Alex treffen?????
Wäre für den 3.6


----------



## Xmut Zadar (15. Mai 2006)

wieso hängt das von uns ab?


----------



## isah (15. Mai 2006)

ich würd auch sagen treffen am alex, uhrzeit so wie die zugfahrer wollen..


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (15. Mai 2006)

la schon komisch das das von uns abhängt das man sich am alex trifft...  
aber eins kann ich sagen, das wir 110% dabei sind.


----------



## Holschi1 (17. Mai 2006)

ich denk auch das ich dieses mal dabei sein 
werde ..... 
(also ich hoffe das ni wieder was dazwischen kommt)  ....
sonst sag ich halt alles ab, damit ich dabei sein kann  ....


----------



## Xmut Zadar (18. Mai 2006)

Holschi1 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denk auch das ich dieses mal dabei sein
> werde .....
> (also ich hoffe das ni wieder was dazwischen kommt)  ....
> sonst sag ich halt alles ab, damit ich dabei sein kann  ....



Oder wir werden dich als Streber aus der Stadt jagen


----------



## Holschi1 (18. Mai 2006)

Öh mukk ni auf  ....
jo gelernt wird ein anderes mal, da lass ich mich auf nix ein  ...


----------



## Trialmaniax (19. Mai 2006)

Also bin nun zu 100% dabeiKomme auch mit im Zug


----------



## BTB Fahrer (24. Mai 2006)

..::HR_ONLY::.. schrieb:
			
		

> wie schauts den mal mit der guten alten wasserstadt aus??
> find ich eigentlich auch sehr geil.man könnte ja vll. auch mit der tram hin und her fahren.da zwischen den zu befahrenden objekten ja wirklich ne menge weg liegt!! (da würde es mir ja als 26" fahrer aufn sack gehen wenn ich meine schaltung abgebaut hätte...     ) nur am rande.
> und event. is ein bahn ticket ja eh net so schlecht... hab keine lust wieder mit nem zerfetzten,gerissenem oder abgebrochenem trialpart durch berlin zu sprinten




Scherzkeks. Wie Willst du so viele in die Tram Packen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

Hey Phillip, kommst du auch?


----------



## BTB Fahrer (24. Mai 2006)

Bin Auch dabei und voll für Kleispark. Wegen fahr weg und so. bzw Rollweg


----------



## Trialmaniax (24. Mai 2006)

Die Bilder die ich gesehen habe sprechen dafür


----------



## Scr4t (25. Mai 2006)

Kleistpark ist schon bischen was, aber erhofft euch nicht zu viel... und mit mehr als 15 Mann wird das sehr eng dort...


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. Mai 2006)

hey, das bekommen wir schon irgendwie hin. Freu mmich schon in Berlin HR zu machen.


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (26. Mai 2006)

Kurze Frage..an welchem Tag ist denn das nun? 3. oder 4.??


----------



## kingpin18 (26. Mai 2006)

3.6.06


----------



## ..::HR_ONLY::.. (26. Mai 2006)

na ok das mit der tram wird ab 10mann a bissl problematisch!
an mir solls auch nüsch liegen von einem zum anderen spot mitn rad zu fahren!!   

und diesmal kann mich nur noch ein platter reifen(schlauch für alle klug*******r) aufhalten....
mit neuem lenker, vorbau und gabel kann es nur ein guter trial werden


----------



## bertieeee (26. Mai 2006)

na da muss ja einer geld haben  dann kannst auch mal nach cb kommen und ich nicht immer nach dd!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (28. Mai 2006)

Also, sitze grade im Dunkin Donuts am alex.. wer die woche lust hat biken zu gehen kann sich gerne bei mir melden: 01713501388

Morgen (Montag) ist 17 Uhr ein kleines treffen am alex mit bekannten gesichtern wie scr4t  und felix mücke, also wer sich anschließen will.. keine hemmungen

bye, martin


----------



## Berliner Team T (28. Mai 2006)

Am 3.06 bin ich mit dabei hoffentlich hab ich bis dahin mein können zurück


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Mai 2006)

Jebi, der Kevin.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (28. Mai 2006)

wer würde denn auch noch am 4. fahren?


----------



## Levelboss (28. Mai 2006)

ich


----------



## Berliner Team T (28. Mai 2006)

ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scr4t (28. Mai 2006)

ich


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (28. Mai 2006)

sehr gut! wo wollen wir dann fahren?


----------



## Trial infected (28. Mai 2006)

ich auch!!


----------



## tinitram (29. Mai 2006)

03.06.06 geht klar - ich bin dabei ! Digicam fährt mit. 
Am 04.06.06 darf ich voraussichtlich nicht zum spielen raus... aber wenn ihr ganz mutig seid schafft Ihr's auch ohne mich 

Am späten Mittwochnachmittag wollen wir uns eventuell nochmal zum gemeinschaftlichen Üben treffen und zum Kleistpark rüber machen.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (29. Mai 2006)

tinitram schrieb:
			
		

> 03.06.06 geht klar - ich bin dabei ! Digicam fährt mit.
> Am 04.06.06 darf ich voraussichtlich nicht zum spielen raus... aber wenn ihr ganz mutig seid schafft Ihr's auch ohne mich
> 
> Am späten Mittwochnachmittag wollen wir uns eventuell nochmal zum gemeinschaftlichen Üben treffen und zum Kleistpark rüber machen.




Vorher üben gibts net  Und uns dann alt aussehn lassen was?


----------



## trail-kob (30. Mai 2006)

sooo bin mal am mittwoch also morgen im kleistepark zum hüpfen wer mag kann kommen. samstag steht klar bei mir. kein thema !


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

trail-kob schrieb:
			
		

> sooo bin mal am mittwoch also morgen im kleistepark zum hüpfen wer mag kann kommen. samstag steht klar bei mir. kein thema !


 wann sollst denn los gehen??? also mittwoch. ich kann nicht vor 16uhr. 
P.S.: denkst an die gabel?!


----------



## Deni2004 (31. Mai 2006)

sagt mal jungs^^also ich hab ja hier nix zu sagen aber könnt ihr euch jezz mal ne zeit ausmachen für samstag!? lg deni


----------



## koxxole (31. Mai 2006)

hi leute 
ich soll alle trialer in der umgebung herzlich einladen zum dtb-day in neubrandenburg   das ist ein treffen was ein mal im jahr in neubrandenburg ist .
am 10.6.2006   um 13 uhr vor dem cine star treffen sich trialer aus der gegend 
um in nd ne  session zu machen und naja ich soll fragen wir hi kommt von euch aus m forum    dtb-day 

wer fragen hat immer her damit


----------



## Fabi (31. Mai 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> sagt mal jungs^^also ich hab ja hier nix zu sagen aber könnt ihr euch jezz mal ne zeit ausmachen für samstag!? lg deni


Ich weiß nur, dass der Zug mit Leuten aus DD, LE, Chemnitz und Riesa kurz nach 10 Uhr ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trial infected (31. Mai 2006)

ohhh schon kurz nach zehn!!?? das is ganz schön happisch den die köpenicker machen freitag abend erstmal noch nen bisschen party aba allerspätestens um halb zwölf sind ist der großteil von uns bestimmt da! und wie machen wir das eigentlich mit den nicht berlinern oda wissen die alle wie se zum kleistpark kommen? wenn nich wär es ganz praktisch wenn ein berliner diese leutz dann am alex oda sogar am neuen "hauptbahnhof" abholen könnte. also lasst euch was einfallen!  bis denne


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2006)

> sogar am neuen "hauptbahnhof"


 und dann gleich mal den spot abchecken ob da was geiles ist.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (31. Mai 2006)

Bin jetzt auch bißl verwirrt. Wir wollten uns ja 12 Uhr am Alex treffen. Wenn uns aber jemand vom Hauptbahnhof abholen würde wäre das noch besser weil wir dann net noch mal umsteigen müssten um zum Alex zu kommen. Die Bitte gilt vorallem an Leute wie Scrat, Felix und Martin   und wer halt sonst noch Bock hätte sich dort mit uns zu treffen. Und dann könnten wir ja in den Park machen wovon ihr gesprochen habt. Wir kommen 10.25Uhr am HBF an. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat dann immer her damit aber wir bräuchten dann halt irgendwann mal nen festen Treffpunkt mit Zeit  Hoffe meine Schulter is bis dahin wieder inordnung ;-)


----------



## tinitram (1. Juni 2006)

najut
Ich wohne nicht allzuweit vom Hauptbahnhof entfernt - ca. 10-15 Minuten mit dem Trialrad. Ich kann euch abholen und quer durch de City, mit ein paar kleineren Spots, zum Alex bringen. Das einzige Problem dass ich sehe ist die Frühe... Gebt mir mal noch Infos wie das gleis oder sowas. Per PM gibts ne Telefonnummer und dann klappts schon irgendwie.


----------



## Scr4t (1. Juni 2006)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin jetzt auch bißl verwirrt. Wir wollten uns ja 12 Uhr am Alex treffen. Wenn uns aber jemand vom Hauptbahnhof abholen würde wäre das noch besser weil wir dann net noch mal umsteigen müssten um zum Alex zu kommen. Die Bitte gilt vorallem an Leute wie *Scrat*, Felix und Martin   und wer halt sonst noch Bock hätte sich dort mit uns zu treffen. Und dann könnten wir ja in den Park machen wovon ihr gesprochen habt. Wir kommen 10.25Uhr am HBF an. Wenn jemand einen anderen Vorschlag hat dann immer her damit aber wir bräuchten dann halt irgendwann mal nen festen Treffpunkt mit Zeit  Hoffe meine Schulter is bis dahin wieder inordnung ;-)



schatzi, logo komme ich zum HBH. Ich denke der Isah und Felix kommen auch gleich mit. und 10:20-10:30 am HBH ist kein problem! Also ich werde jedenfalls da sein, darauf ist verlass.

Und zum kleistpark fahren wir dann am besten mit Bahn usw. man muss sich ja nicht unnötig mit nem trialrad durch die city quälen.


EDIT:

das wetter soll wohl nicht so super werden, aber seht selbst:


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. Juni 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> schatzi, logo komme ich zum HBH. Ich denke der Isah und Felix kommen auch gleich mit. und 10:20-10:30 am HBH ist kein problem! Also ich werde jedenfalls da sein, darauf ist verlass.
> 
> Und zum kleistpark fahren wir dann am besten mit Bahn usw. man muss sich ja nicht unnötig mit nem trialrad durch die city quälen.
> 
> ...



Ok dann sieht man ich am HBF Gleis 5. So steht es jedenfalls auf unserem Plan. Auf den Wetterbericht schei$$ ich   . Jeder sagt das was anderes. Zur Leipzigsession hats auch paar mal gepisst aber es hat trotzdem Spass gemacht. Es kommen schließlich auch sonnige Abschnitte  .


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (1. Juni 2006)

HEy bin hier neu am Start.
Also ich wohn auch in Berlin.
Könnte noch paa andere Trialer aus Pankow fragn ob se auch komm.
Also ich würd sagn am Hauptbahnhof treffn wäre ganz cool.


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juni 2006)

Ich freu mich schon


----------



## Berlin-Bikers (1. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe meine Teile komm morgn an.Mein gesammter Antrieb war fürn Arsch.Der Trialmarkt liefert aber ziemlich schnell und da müsstn die Kurbeln,Tretlager,Ritzel usw morgen ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deni2004 (2. Juni 2006)

also?! darf ich mal für mein verständnis zusammfassen!? entweder 10.20-10.30 Hauptbahnhof oder 11.30 kleistpark?! hab das immer noch nich ganz verstanden ich denk ma ich bin eher  um 11.30 kleistpark^^ bis moin by anhängsel


----------



## Scr4t (2. Juni 2006)

Deni2004 schrieb:
			
		

> also?! darf ich mal für mein verständnis zusammfassen!? entweder 10.20-10.30 Hauptbahnhof oder 11.30 kleistpark?! hab das immer noch nich ganz verstanden ich denk ma ich bin eher  um 11.30 kleistpark^^ bis moin by anhängsel



rischtisch


----------



## trail-kob (2. Juni 2006)

11:30 KLEISTPARK GEHT KLAR !

werde dort dann mit claudius sein. bis denne ... felix daniel und martinkommen auch so ca. die zeit dann dort an... die treffen die anderen am HBF


----------



## elhefe (3. Juni 2006)

Was geht denn nun eigentlich am 04.06.?


----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2006)

elhefe schrieb:
			
		

> Was geht denn nun eigentlich am 04.06.?


willste morgen fahren? Ich würde vll. auch noch ma kommen, weil ja wieder gutes wetter angesagt ist.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (3. Juni 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> willste morgen fahren? Ich würde vll. auch noch ma kommen, weil ja wieder gutes wetter angesagt ist.



es wollen morgen noch einige fahren so viel ich weiss. also wann und wo wollen wir uns dann alle treffen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (3. Juni 2006)

ich wäre für alex so gegen 13uhr.


----------



## tinitram (3. Juni 2006)

Schade dass ich morgen nicht kann. Trotz des saumässigen Wetters ist heut so einiges abgegangen:

Hier sind die Bilder des heutigen Tages zu bestaunen.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (3. Juni 2006)

wär ich auch sehr dafür. meinetwegen auch etwas früher.


----------



## trail-kob (3. Juni 2006)

viel spass leute der regen hat mir die laune verdorben. montag wirds wieder schön.


----------



## Luke.Skywalker (3. Juni 2006)

juppp, war echt lustig und nass  

gut das wir noch im volkspark waren, dort gingen dann, dank des bachlaufes und des ententeiches, die bremsen wieder etwas besser.


----------



## trail-kob (3. Juni 2006)




----------



## SchwarzA PetA (3. Juni 2006)

aso bevor ichs vergesse: könnte mir noch jemand der morgen auch fährt seine handynummer geben (fürn notfall). meinetwegen per pn.


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (4. Juni 2006)

was ist nun mit heute?


----------



## trail-kob (4. Juni 2006)

also ich denke bei mir ist heut nur chillllllll
freitag war die killer session


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (4. Juni 2006)

schade eigentlich. aber was ist denn mit felix, daniel, martin usw.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deni2004 (4. Juni 2006)

soo naja war echt tragisch mit dem wetter aber war wieder recht lustig...


----------



## Xmut Zadar (4. Juni 2006)

von mir auch noch ein paar schnappschüsse.














Du bist Trialer!


----------



## MSC-Trialer (4. Juni 2006)

Am Ende im Volkspark war es ganz lustig. Die nasen klitschigen Steine waren auch ganz interessant   . Naja, das nächste mal planen wir es wegen dem Wetter einfach kurzfristiger. Die Spots in Berlin sind einfach so geil das man immer wieder hin muß  .


----------

